# Search/index problem on PW2



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I suddenly can’t search in the book I’m reading. I get the “Title not indexed. Try again later.” message. But the strange thing is that I’m 99% sure that I’ve done a search in this book before. I use search frequently when I’m reading. I went back into the last book I finished and got the same error. 

So I went to the home page and did a nonsense word search to see if there is a book stuck in index mode that’s causing problems and was informed that there are 185 books not indexed! I just went to double check this number and now it says 145 books not indexed. Many of these I have already read and absolutely have searched before, so some if not all have definitely been indexed before.

Now the number of items not indexed is down to 136. Could the Kindle have spontaneously deleted all its indices and started over?

Has anyone else experienced strangeness like this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> I suddenly can't search in the book I'm reading. I get the "Title not indexed. Try again later." message. But the strange thing is that I'm 99% sure that I've done a search in this book before. I use search frequently when I'm reading. I went back into the last book I finished and got the same error.
> 
> So I went to the home page and did a nonsense word search to see if there is a book stuck in index mode that's causing problems and was informed that there are 185 books not indexed! I just went to double check this number and now it says 145 books not indexed. Many of these I have already read and absolutely have searched before, so some if not all have definitely been indexed before.
> 
> ...


It is possible, if an update was applied, that the device is having to re-index things. If that's the case, then I guess you just have to wait for it. I'd suggest you keep it plugged in as indexing does tend to make the battery drain faster. Still the re-indexing is usually fast enough, even for a bunch of books, that you don't really notice it.

I think my suggestion would be to keep an eye on it . . . if you find it happens frequently, and there's no obvious reason -- device rebooted, update applied, de- and then re-registered, etc. -- it may be worth contacting Amazon. It _shouldn't_ happen. But as long as it's a "one-off" I don't think it's anything to worry about.

As it's in the process of indexing now, do check it periodically and make sure it doesn't get stuck. If it does, and you can't tell what book file is causing the trouble, the solution might be in deleting all the books and re-sending them. Or even a factory reset, though that means you also lose all memory of your wifi settings and any personalization.

If you've not done a restart lately, though, that might be a good maintenance step. It tends to clear out the bits and bytes that are glitching. I'd definitely try it before resorting to a reset.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Ann. It did go down to 109 books not indexed overnight but seemed to be stuck there. I have restarted again to see if that clears anything up before resorting to a reset. 

I haven’t updated the firmware recently, and I stay in airplane mode, so I’m not sure what might have pushed the Kindle into this state.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

So, very shortly after the restart this morning, all books were indexed and searching was back to normal. Very strange, but a big relief!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible that having it in airplane mode caused some sort of disconnect between what it thought was on the device and what amazon thought was on the device.  Even if you usually keep wifi off, it's a good idea to connect and sync up periodically. 

Or maybe it was just bugs and the restart shooed them away.   Glad it's sorted!


----------

